# Decals - Litespeed Classic



## dwightskin (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone have decals for a Litespeed Classic or know where to get them? I've got a '97 that needs new decals. I really like the full wrap white panel look from 2003 or so.

Short of getting original decals for the Classic, which of the current decals would work on a Litespeed classic? 


Dwight


----------

